# Closing lid, will NOT sleep, will turn off.



## HDS7 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey I just got a brand new Dell Inspiron with Windows 8. I have the settings set to sleep when closing the lid of the laptop, but the computer seems to always turn off. When I open the lid, my computer is completely off and I have to press the power button to turn it back on and wait for windows to reload.

This is not a battery problem as it happens even when plugged in.
I have also tried using the command prompt "powercfg /hibernate on" but it hasn't fixed anything.

How can I fix this problem? This is probably one of the most frustrating thing to happen.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please try this 

powercfg /a - will show you your supported sleep sleep states
powercfg /energy - will generate a report and should point out problem areas to you - this might lead you to why sleep isn't working


----------



## HDS7 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Joeten

When I did powercfg /a I get:
The following sleep states are available on this system:
Standby (S3)
Hibernate
Hybrid Sleep
Fast Startup

The following sleep states are not available on this system:
Standby (S1) the system firmware does not support this standby state
Standby (S2) the system firmware does not support this standby state
Standby (Connected) the system firmware does not support this standby state


With the Energy Report, I found little relating to my issue other than perhaps:
PCI Express Active-State Power Management (ASPM) has been disabled due to a known incompatibility with the hardware in this computer.

Does this provide you with more details?


----------

